# max oil pressure 8n



## 66ragger (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place but recently changed ot a opsin on filter and a new oil pressure gauge and an oil change. The old gauge never worked and now when you start it up it Pins the 50psi gauge. I am happy with high oil pressure but I now it can be too high. I am using a 10-40 oil. When I shut it down it drops to 0 as expected but man it builds pressure fast.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 66ragger. That doesn't sound good to me. Could be way off track but that sure seems like something is plugged and could cause damage to the pump. But who knows.


----------



## 66ragger (Oct 29, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum 66ragger. That doesn't sound good to me. Could be way off track but that sure seems like something is plugged and could cause damage to the pump. But who knows.


I thnk it is the relief valve spring. It havs been running like this for a few years. I never had a working oil pressure gauge until I did a spin on filter modification and installed new gauge. I'll clean the pressure relief spring and see what happens. It can't be causing too much damage or it would have happened already! But good thought


----------



## raytasch (Aug 4, 2008)

The N was designed to run 30 wt. Not that I have not run 10-40 and it probably won't damage your engine but you might want to try 30 wt and see what it does. I've never seen that kind of pressure on an N. Might want to verify accuracy of the gauge. With the filter system being sample or bypass it should not be a problem. 
ray


----------

